# Princess Royal Hospital - Mr Steer



## sammy1004 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this website and was looking for some guidance. After over two years  of trying without success we have now got on the ladder to stressful journey....

We have just been refered to this hospital and had our first consultation with Mr Steer.. He took a brief history and sent my partner away for a semen anyalysis, blood test and a testicular scan.  Our next appointment is in March where he said he will look at the results, make sure my partner can get me pregnant. If yes he will then look into me. How long does it usually take for an appointment for the dye in your tubes? I have already had all the blood tests from my GP. Once both of our tests have come back, how long does it take to get the whole process rolling? Looking like it maybe ICSI for us. So far I have been quite surprised in how long it took for appointments. Referral from GP in december, appointment with Mr Steer by 6th Jan, Appointment for tests 11th Feb, appointment for results with mr steer 17th March....is it likely we will go through a stage of nothing for months on end after this?


He was very nice but ignored questions like this as I dont think they like giving out timescales.

Loads of questions sorry


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Sammy and welcome to FF 

It's hard to give definitive answers to your questions hun, Each PCT in the UK is different. ie, the amount of funded cycles of IVF from the NHS, some do not offer any  some, offer 3 cycles. Waiting times and lists can vary too. Sadly, with this infertility journey there is lots of waiting. If paying privately, this can speed things up a little (depending on where you are) If you are need of a donor, this can delay things too. 
Where abouts in the UK are you? I can direct you to the locations boards within FF and then you can ask others in your area (or clinic) and get a better idea of times etc.

Make yourself at home on FF. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

Any Q's regarding IVF? Post here ... *IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## sammy1004 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for all this information, I will get reading. We are based in the bexley kent area and been refered to farnborough. Looking forward to talking to everyone and being part of this anxious journey.

I think we get one go with this PCT. I went to the fertility show in the olympia centre in october/november time where I got a fair bit of information from NHS doctors giving tips on how to speed up the process and how they all determine their criteria in each PCT.

Over the last two days I have read quite a few posts going backwards and forwards...its lovely to find somewhere everyone can talk openly and you do not feel like you are going insane. Its terrible you have to go through this, would not wish it on my worst enemy.

Is there somewhere on this website where I can figure out the shorthand phases everyone uses? can work some of them out but not all.

Hope to speak soon, thanks for being the first person to write means a lot


----------



## sammy1004 (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry just looked at ur link for the abbrevations


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

You're welcome  Any Q's just shout, anyone one of us will help


----------

